# Contrast Challenge



## artistoftheheart (Aug 15, 2011)

Perhaps the biggest challenge in doing charcoal is getting great contrast. In this portrait I used both black and white charcoal to achieve contrast.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

That is a marvelous piece!


----------



## artistoftheheart (Aug 15, 2011)

*Thank You*



chanda95 said:


> That is a marvelous piece!


It was one of my original works many, many years back.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Gorgeous! Fantastic job!


----------



## Sean (Aug 6, 2011)

Very powerful. I love it.
My grandpa (rest his onery soul) was French, and there are some characteristic's I see in your drawing that matched him quite well.
Beautiful!

On Edit: Your contrast is incredible, I believe that's what first caught my eye. It doesn't look like you were challenged much, but then that's the sign of a professional.


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Very good!


----------



## Aga (Oct 17, 2011)

Amazing work, and the contrast is just perfect!


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

That's just outstanding.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Beautiful work :vs_cool:


----------



## euroceltic (Dec 31, 2015)

Wow. Loving it. You did well to get such variations. Gonna look back at this for reference.


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Wow there is some real talent on here


----------

